# Sound Last Post-Obit-Lt. Col. Warren



## Art Johnson (13 Sep 2001)

Lt. Colonel Trumbell Warren OBE passed away this week and is to be buried with full
honours Friday 14 September 2001.

Colonel Warren joined the 48th Highlanders in 1939 as a Lieutenant and was appointed
the Intelligence officer in BHQ. "Trum" went overseas early with the Regimental
advance party of the 48th and welcomed the main party to Aldershot England, a dubious
task. "Trum" served with the unit in England and Italy. Subsequently he was posted to the
Intelligence component of the 21st Army Group and promoted to Lt. Colonel and tasked
as the personal assistant to Field Marshal Viscount Montgomery of Alamein. Lt.Colonel.
Warren was present at the signing table when the German Commander surrendered the
German forces to the Allies a Lunenberg Heath thus ending the war in Europe. For his
dedicated service he was awarded the Order of the British Empire. Colonel Warren 
hosted the Field Marshal at his home after the war when he visited Canada. After the
WW II Colonel Warren remained active with the 48th and served for a time as the
Honourary Lt. Colonel and was very supportive of his Regiment. I personally remember
the times when "Trum" invited the Highland units in the Toronto/Hamilton area to his
estate in Puslinch for a family picnic and games day. What a great gesture of hospitality.

The funeral service will take place on Friday at 14:00 hours at Christ Church Cathedral,
252 James St. North Hamilton Ont. 

Following the interment, all are invited for a celebration wake at the Tamarac Club at
17:00 hours. Directions on how to get to the Club will be available at the Cathedral
service. 

RIP "Trum"

Dileas Gu Brath
D.P. Chappell


----------

